# Directions to Coolock Retail Pk



## Ciaran (27 Nov 2006)

Hi all,
I've had a fruitless search for Halfords in Coolock Retail Pk. I came down the Tonlegee Rd from Santry to no avail - couldn't see the retail park at all! I heard it's 'somewhere' off the Malahide Rd but don't fancy searching in rush hr this evening. Does anyone know where exactly this retail park is? Thanks a million, Ciaran


----------



## CCOVICH (27 Nov 2006)

Ciaran said:


> Hi all,
> I've had a fruitless search for Halfords in Coolock Retail Pk. I came down the Tonlegee Rd from Santry to no avail - couldn't see the retail park at all! I heard it's 'somewhere' off the Malahide Rd but don't fancy searching in rush hr this evening. Does anyone know where exactly this retail park is? Thanks a million, Ciaran


 

It is off the Malahide Road, on the LHS as you go North, just before the Darndale Roundabout and the Texaco.  There is also a Woodies, Carpet Right, McDonalds and Aldi/Lidl.  You really can't miss it as it is visible from the road.


----------



## sue m (27 Nov 2006)

Coming from santry village , take the right turn into coolock lane, at the aroundabout continue straight. Continue past northside shopping centre & cadbury's on the tongee road. At the junction between malahide road & Tongee turn left. On the Malahide road pass UCI on your right, continue straight at these lights On your left you will see Woodies etc ( before rounabout) , take this left. If driving you will have to move into the bus lane to take the left turn. Halfords is beside lidl/aldi not sure which it is.


----------



## Ciaran (27 Nov 2006)

Thanks a million both of you - exactly what I was looking for.


----------

